# need hi-power gunsmith recomendation



## pastoocha (Jan 4, 2009)

New to the forum and am looking for a recomendation for a gunsmith to install a front sight on a 1980 hi-power....thanks in advance..

ArtinSc

all yaneed is love and a .45


----------



## BT2Flip (Jan 1, 2009)

you have no signature ...
what area are you in or does it not matter
I know one here in NH...I will send him your link and leave it to him to get back to you 

I know he is really busy this time of year
as he does COWBOY Gunsmithing also


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Darlington Gun Works Inc
516 S Governor Williams Hwy
Darlington, SC 29532
(843) 393-3931‎

I was told this guy does real good work, I never had any thing done there, I have visited his shop, really nice to deal with. His shop has the old school look. Phone calls are cheap.


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

*Using A Local Shop..*

A good thing to remember is that if you are shipping your handgun out of state, it needs to go FEDEX or UPS overnight. You may get away with 2nd day air but the expense is prohibitive either way. Find a local shop. It is an easy process whether it is 'staked' or 'dovetailed'. Hope that helps!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

How was the original sight mounted? Was it tenon mounted or was it in a dovetail mount. Either way it's not all that much work to put one in. Tons of resources out there to show a person how if they went looking. :smt023


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

You can't go wrong with Novak's Gunshop- they pretty much invented the dovetail sight system.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

OP hasn't logged in since Jan. 5th....


----------

